# Can't help but worry- Autism



## Poppeteer

I hate to admit this, but i'm concerned, but I feel stupid for doing so when Halle is so young... and if dh saw this he'd get so upset with me. :cry:


Basically Halle was born at 37 weeks due to my pre-eclampsia. She was very jaundiced a few days later and had to be put under lights, as a result she was almost constantly asleep for the first few weeks. 
It took a long time for her to show any response to sound, and i did worry she was deaf- but now she will startle at loud sounds and her hearing has been checked which is fine. Then I worried she was partially sighted as she could not acknowledge us at all in the first month or so.... the little times she did open her eyes she didn't seem to see much.... but this improved and now I know for sure she can see fine.

She smiles (see avatar :cloud9: ) and will laugh, but only if laying down or held in the feeding position.... and only for a short while... it's like she will smile then quickly look away- as if she is shy. She can maintain eye contact in this position too for a short while and if you are not looking at her she will really study your face- but if given direct eye contact she can only manage to look at you for a few seconds before looking away.
If she's held upright in a sitting position she will do everything she can to avoid looking into your eyes... that scares me....

She is fascinated by bright sparkling lights and will coo at them for ages if you left her to it.... no problems maintaining eye contact there.
Even while breast feeding, she seems to get uncomfortable sometimes if i look at her and will look away, or arch her back.

Which gets me onto the back arching, we assumed she had reflux and had been treating her for it.... but now.... I'm not so sure. The back arching can happen anytime, not just after a feed, she will go rigid and fling her body back....

Can someone pls give me any advice about if the avoiding close eye contact thing happens and doesn't mean autism??

I know she's so young, and I don't have any contact with other babies her age, but I just can't help but coming back to this thought.

Hubby thinks I'm sick and am just looking for something wrong with our daughter and I really hope I am... but our friends have a severely autistic son, and I know how hard autism can be. :cry:


----------



## mariucha77

I don´t have any advice to offer except talk to ypur GP or health visitor about it. They are there to help with your concerns. Hope everything is fine with your baby!


----------



## Dizzy321

Not very clued up on autism myself but I think the things you have discribed sound like normal baby behaviour, Rosie always looks away if I look at her, not sure why but babys do it,its normal for them not be respond to noises and things when they are newborn, but like you say she is responding now. its normal for babys to be very interested in bright shiny moving things, its all new to them and they are just trying to work things out, not sure if its too young to show signs of autism? maybe your just worried cause your friends baby has it and like you said you know how hard it is? If your worried just have a chat with you GP x


----------



## Fossey

I think autism signs starts coming out around 1 yr don't they when around the MMR jab is given which is why some ppl link MMR to autism well that's what the HP's say. Who knows. 
I think around this age, babies are so intrigued by what is going on around them they can't stay focused for too long as they want to look at other things?
Liss is also fascinated with lights etc. Last night for example, i put on her mobile light thing as she woke in the night which didnt help as she lay there giggling at it for an hour :rofl:

The back arching are you sure this isn't her practicing her new movements? For example Liss is trying to roll atm and is discovering new movements this may be Halles?

I personally think you may be worrying too soon. She sounds like a healthy bundle of joy to me. Enjoy her :hug:


----------



## cupcake

As far as I know autism is only diagnosed after a year, a baby will develop normally until then and then regress. I don't think any 4 month all maintains eye contact all the time, seems very very normal to be attracted to sparkly anything, and rigid back could be gas or even some funny stretching. I think its very young to be concerned about this but talk to your doctor so that they can put you at ease. what made you think of autism?


----------



## Christine33

hun try not to worry your lo sounds perfectly normal to me.

ali is now 10 months old and when he was up to six months of age he barely smiled at anyone (even us). his social smiling was non existant - he would just scowl and look away!!! i was so worried. he made no eye contact either with strangers. he made some with us but not a great amount.

anyhoo......

you should see him now!!! he smiles constantly, smiles and giggles at anyone and has fab eye contact so i suspect all babies smile, eye contact at all different stages.

autism is first spotted at around 18 months of age i believe so don't worry. ali loves sparkly things too, esp when he was smaller.

i hope your mind is at rest now.

:hug:


----------



## Tiff

My SIL works with Autistic children, she's away for the week but when she gets back I could ask her for some info if you'd like.

But I think Cupcake is right, Autism starts manifesting itself when the baby regresses, and normally it's hard for parents who don't already have autistic children to recognize the signs. Definitely talk to your GP if you are worried about her development...although I think someone posted on here what normal development is versus what people say/think.

Maybe someone remembers that thread and could give you the link? :hugs: I'm sure your LO is okay though.


----------



## Sarahkka

I think you should go see a doctor. Not because I think your baby has autism at all. I think you sound like you are having a very high degree of anxiety over this and maybe it will help give you reassurance and help you figure out why you keep worrying about this. Sometimes anxiety or depression issues can manifest as anxiety or preoccupation with certain health conditions. This happened to me once when I was really stressed and having anxiety issues.
I am not saying that you should ignore your mother's intuition or anything like that, but maybe take her in for a wellbaby check up and use that time to also talk to your doctor about how anxious you are feeling?


----------



## ryder

As eveyrone else has said, autism wont begin to show until well after a year. I have a friends whose son waas just diagnosed recently and he just turned 3. It took them basically a year of doing tests and therapies etc to get the dignoses they did. 

The stuff you have posted sounds like normal baby behaviour.


----------



## Poppeteer

I guess I am hypersensitive about the whole issue as my friends son was 'different' from birth. He would sit in front of the tv for hours and never cried to be held or picked up.... never babbled or cooed. Her son is now 14 and has to live in a residential home as his autism is so severe :cry:


I guess Halle does display typical baby behaviour and maybe I am looking for something that isn't there. But we have been in and out of hospital since I got pregnant. From placental abruption, to pre-eclampsia, then being told Halle was deaf from the newborn testing (turned out she wasn't as later tests confirmed- but she had fluid in her ears from the birth), then she had light therapy for jaundice, then she had a UTI so in hospital for a week on iv antibiotics. Then to top it all off I was in hospital with a severe tummy bug.......

I guess I just expect there to be something wrong now after all of that :cry: Especially when people come over to visit and ask why Halle won't look at them :hissy:

Maybe I do need to see a doctor, for myself.

Why is it all so difficult- I should just be grateful that we're both healthy and safe now :dohh:

Thanks girls you've all really reassured me :hugs:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Everything you describe sounds normal to me. Niamh does it too. Try not to worry too much :hugs:


----------



## Katew

This sounds just like my LO. I have seen other babies about this age do the same so assume it is normal. 

A few weeks ago she went through a period of not holding eye contact and refused to look at her daddy one evening. She also does the shy thing- always with men though :dohh:

The throwing herself back and arching her back she also does- she was doing it for a while and found that it helps her to roll. There is now no stopping her.

Try not to worry. I know its hard not to- I sat in a worry last night so I am a fine one to talk!! It all seems like normal behaviuor for a 4 month old.


----------



## mrscookie

Poppeteer said:


> I hate to admit this, but i'm concerned, but I feel stupid for doing so when Halle is so young... and if dh saw this he'd get so upset with me. :cry:
> 
> 
> Basically Halle was born at 37 weeks due to my pre-eclampsia. She was very jaundiced a few days later and had to be put under lights, as a result she was almost constantly asleep for the first few weeks.
> It took a long time for her to show any response to sound, and i did worry she was deaf- but now she will startle at loud sounds and her hearing has been checked which is fine. Then I worried she was partially sighted as she could not acknowledge us at all in the first month or so.... the little times she did open her eyes she didn't seem to see much.... but this improved and now I know for sure she can see fine.
> 
> She smiles (see avatar :cloud9: ) and will laugh, but only if laying down or held in the feeding position.... and only for a short while... it's like she will smile then quickly look away- as if she is shy. She can maintain eye contact in this position too for a short while and if you are not looking at her she will really study your face- but if given direct eye contact she can only manage to look at you for a few seconds before looking away.
> If she's held upright in a sitting position she will do everything she can to avoid looking into your eyes... that scares me....
> 
> She is fascinated by bright sparkling lights and will coo at them for ages if you left her to it.... no problems maintaining eye contact there.
> Even while breast feeding, she seems to get uncomfortable sometimes if i look at her and will look away, or arch her back.
> 
> Which gets me onto the back arching, we assumed she had reflux and had been treating her for it.... but now.... I'm not so sure. The back arching can happen anytime, not just after a feed, she will go rigid and fling her body back....
> 
> Can someone pls give me any advice about if the avoiding close eye contact thing happens and doesn't mean autism??
> 
> I know she's so young, and I don't have any contact with other babies her age, but I just can't help but coming back to this thought.
> 
> Hubby thinks I'm sick and am just looking for something wrong with our daughter and I really hope I am... but our friends have a severely autistic son, and I know how hard autism can be. :cry:

first of all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


I just wanted to say something. My little brother is Autistic, he has aspergers syndrome. He hit all his miles stones, was a social baby, crawled, walked and talked perfectly fine, you would never have known there was any issues, then by the time he was 2 it was evident something was up and we found out he has autism.
What I'm saying to you is, In brothers case, it wasn't something that you could tell he had when he was Halle's age. I think she is fine, I really do. 

All babies have different personalities, some are more outgoing than others, some do things at certain ages that others cant. Like Lylah is not even attempting to roll over, but she sits really well supported and stands brilliantly when you hold her hands, but rarely smiles for strangers. I gave up comparing my baby to others because I know they all catch up with eachother in the end regardless of age.
:hugs::hugs:
If it eases your mind, go chat to the doc and say your concerns
xxx


----------



## Sarahkka

Poppeteer said:


> I guess I am hypersensitive about the whole issue as my friends son was 'different' from birth. He would sit in front of the tv for hours and never cried to be held or picked up.... never babbled or cooed. Her son is now 14 and has to live in a residential home as his autism is so severe :cry:
> 
> 
> I guess Halle does display typical baby behaviour and maybe I am looking for something that isn't there. But we have been in and out of hospital since I got pregnant. From placental abruption, to pre-eclampsia, then being told Halle was deaf from the newborn testing (turned out she wasn't as later tests confirmed- but she had fluid in her ears from the birth), then she had light therapy for jaundice, then she had a UTI so in hospital for a week on iv antibiotics. Then to top it all off I was in hospital with a severe tummy bug.......
> 
> I guess I just expect there to be something wrong now after all of that :cry: Especially when people come over to visit and ask why Halle won't look at them :hissy:
> 
> Maybe I do need to see a doctor, for myself.
> 
> Why is it all so difficult- I should just be grateful that we're both healthy and safe now :dohh:
> 
> Thanks girls you've all really reassured me :hugs:

Honey, if I had had to go through half o this I would have been a basket case ages ago. You are doing amazingly well and should be proud that you've coped as well as you have with every mother's nightmare. And feeling overwhelmed does not mean that you have stopped coping well. You are strong enough and smart enough to state your fears and do something about them. You are in great shape and are a fantastic mum with a beautiful child.:hugs:


----------



## lizziemackpar

Hi,
I was wondering if you could give me an update on how your daughter is progressing? My son has many of the same mannerisms you describe in your daughter e.g makes eye contact, smiles and then looks away like he's shy. He likes to look at the fan and light coming in through the blinds, and he has an autistic older brother and a normal older sister. He is social and smiles a lot, seeks out eye contact but doesn't like to maintain it and doesn't like to make eye contact if held directly in front of your face. He does babble and responds to his name first time about 50% of time. He is 5 months old.
I'm just trying to figure out if this could be normal behaviour or is indicative of a problem.
Thanks


----------



## Mum2Alfie

it is way to early to worry about autism hun, but I understand the concern....one of the things I worried about with my first son. Honestly she sounds like a normal baby, she laughs and gives you some eye contact. As people have said you wont know until LO is 1yr old any way and even then it will still be a tricky thing to diagnose until later.


----------



## babyerin

Wow this is a very old thread from 2009!

To the OP, I hope everything is well with you and your LO :) x


----------



## Vinushka

Hmm 2009 :D


----------



## Dizzy321

This is over 2 years old! Poppeteer hope Halle is well x


----------



## bathbabe

Anyone else get super confused when old threads pop up? :rofl:


----------



## bbyno1

Ahh i hope your LO is doing well.
I have been keeping up with this thread.


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Lol didnt look at the date on it! :D


----------

